# Pre Shrinking Paracord



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello all! I was just wondering if anybody pre shrinks paracord before working with it. I have worked with paracord for some time now but never needed to. But right now I'm experimenting with slingshot bags and paracord. I want to take as much into consideration...including the elements. I don't want it getting hit with to much water and the next use not have the room it once had. 
Do any of you pre shrink your paracord?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I do sometimes. I made some bracelets that shrinked after a contact with water (during a bath). The bracelet shrinks a bit and in some cases it's not nice to wear.

I make other things from paracord (monkey fists, little creatures) - I don't care whether they shrink or not..

Some paracord shrinks more than the other, it's a magic 

Sometimes the shrinking helps - e.g. in cases when you wrap something with paracord (axe handle). After you wrap it, just dip it in a hot water and the wrapped paracord won't move on the handle.


----------

